

Why You Should Stop Working at Noon Everyday - mattm
http://www.seanogle.com/entrepreneurship/stop-working

======
dshanahan
Interesting experiment - we implemented 90 minute sprints, 3x a day for our
workdays at my first startup. Thinking was that as former soccer players, a 90
minute game was our peak performance; our bodies and minds were pretty
conditioned to 90 minute stretches. It worked really well!

